# Crashed Scirocco on 89! Any info?



## Aureus (Oct 12, 2010)

Looked like a white one, judging by the dent on the roof it may have flipped over. Any info? Is the driver ok? State troopers had just arrived when we went by...


----------



## $JoMoney$ (Jul 10, 2009)

Def got stuck in the backed up traffic with this.. The rig was still there, FD clearing a fender? Car wasn't there when I passed but saw the kid all weekend. Nice kid too hope everything's ok!!


----------



## Aureus (Oct 12, 2010)

$JoMoney$ said:


> Def got stuck in the backed up traffic with this.. The rig was still there, FD clearing a fender? Car wasn't there when I passed but saw the kid all weekend. Nice kid too hope everything's ok!!


 I think that was a different back-up. The huge jam was up by Montpelier, and I have no idea why it happened (people were out of their cars just hanging out). The crash was further south towards Concord...


----------



## $JoMoney$ (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh... My mistake then. Makes sense since he's from NH (manch area) Still, super $hitty


----------



## JayAllen603 (Sep 13, 2010)

it was my friend kason, he fell asleep driving he is in the hospital possible internal bleeding but he should be ok, i didnt pass him already had passed through the area, but none of his so called friends would even stop for him....:screwy:


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

I saw this too. I hope everyone in the car was okay. Definitely looked like the roof was caved in pretty bad......


----------



## Aureus (Oct 12, 2010)

JayAllen603 said:


> it was my friend kason, he fell asleep driving he is in the hospital possible internal bleeding but he should be ok, i didnt pass him already had passed through the area, but none of his so called friends would even stop for him....:screwy:


 That sucks man, hopefully he'll be ok. When we went by it looked like he was out of the car talking to one of the troopers that had stopped.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I saw a couple new sets of skid marks south bound on my drive back to Manchester at midnight... good to hear he is going to be okay. I was pretty tired after the long weekend as well - sunflower seeds work better than anything else I've found for keeping alert. Something about opening each one keeps your mind working.


----------



## 1Qckcab (May 15, 2006)

DieGTi said:


> I saw a couple new sets of skid marks south bound on my drive back to Manchester at midnight... good to hear he is going to be okay. I was pretty tired after the long weekend as well - sunflower seeds work better than anything else I've found for keeping alert. Something about opening each one keeps your mind working.


 Amen to that! So funny that you said that because that's exactly what I did. The salt made me thirsty, though, so I had to pee a million times on the way home. Can't win them all haha


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Was this the crash that involved the tanker truck? I had a bad feeling a dubber was involded in this one. 

Further down from ^ there was one with a white pick up truck he jumped his truck over the center turn around thing between south and north bound lanes.


----------



## Aureus (Oct 12, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Was this the crash that involved the tanker truck? I had a bad feeling a dubber was involded in this one.
> 
> Further down from ^ there was one with a white pick up truck he jumped his truck over the center turn around thing between south and north bound lanes.


 I saw that pick-up in the median too!! I had totally forgotten about that. 

Anyhow the scirocco was a 1-car crash, I'm assuming the knarly back-up by Montpelier was the tanker accident. Any info on that?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sucks about the kid in the Scirocco hope he has a speedy recovery. 

I think the back up was just past MP and it was right after you go over a concrete bridge/turn and up inot a large cut off a mountain. My guess is that the tanker was going slow up the large hill and someone was trying to pass him and clipped the back of the trailer. After they had cleaned a spill of some sort off, the highway was open to one lane and some people where checking out the messed up fender and wheels on on the tanker trailer. 

Side note I guess this how they do it in VT two guys got out of their truck (before traffic had really stopped) the younger one jumps in the bed of the truck and pulls out a few 40oz beers.:banghead: Get back in truck and drink said beers they managed to put a hole into one of the cans and he comes running out of his truck to the edge of the bridge and drops it over the edge.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

saw both, the tanker truck got rear ended by an f150, there was no police at that one yet but a few people had the guy out of the truck sitting on the side of the road. when we saw the scirocco there were a couple officers already there. hope he has a speedy recovery :beer:


----------



## GrimSouth (Sep 14, 2002)

i saw that car this weekend. buddies old car. glad to know hes gonna be ok. i started to fall asleep too on the way home. actually had to switch drivers when i closed my eyes and woke back up. ****s scary as hell


----------



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

JayAllen603 said:


> it was my friend kason, he fell asleep driving he is in the hospital possible internal bleeding but he should be ok, i didnt pass him already had passed through the area, but none of his so called friends would even stop for him....:screwy:


 I talked to him on the phone last night, just bumps and bruises he didn't say anything about going to the hospital, just that he fell asleep, rumble strips woke him up and jerking/ over correcting he flew to the other side of the road went off and barrel rolled. He opened the door and walked out of it. Lucky as hell. 


And he even told me he was cruising alone, left after me and my buddies left and before his other buddies cause he had to get back for work and they wanted to stay.


----------



## niles (Aug 6, 2009)

That tanker accident created a huge backup solely because they blocked the road when the clean up crews got there, I was stuck about a 1/4 mile back from it for 45 minutes. :banghead:


----------

